# buying ready made EI solution



## eternal optimist (25 Jul 2010)

hi folks. was just wondering if anyone makes up the 2 mixes and sells them to folks like me who are umming and erring whether to EI dose...

thanks


----------



## eternal optimist (25 Jul 2010)

still reading alot about it all and would love to see how my tank responds to proper plant nutrition...


----------



## danmil3s (25 Jul 2010)

its really cheap to set up and you will stick with it once you use it maybe some one local to you can help you out with a couple of weeks worth


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Jul 2010)

eternal optimist said:
			
		

> hi folks. was just wondering if anyone makes up the 2 mixes and sells them to folks like me who are umming and erring whether to EI dose...
> 
> thanks



Hi 

Have a crack at it - It sound hard but is not - easy peasy - 130 litres is approx. 35 us gallons so here is a mix for a 40 us gallon tank.

Measure out 600 mls of water tap water in a plastic jug and add the following ingredients: This is for a four week supply of fertz

KN03 = 4 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/potassi ... p-474.html
KH2PO4 = 2 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/mono-po ... p-475.html
MGS04 = 12 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/magnesi ... p-555.html

Stir until all the powdered granuals have disappeared, they dissolve quicker using warm water and tip the fliud into one of these: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dry-fer ... 5_274.html - this has increments of 10,15,20 & 25 mls, then on Mon / Wed & Fri squeeze the bottle until the desired about of fliud required and pour into tank.

As for the trace mix measure out 200 mls of water tap water in a plastic jug and add the following: 
CSM-B = 1/4 tps - http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/trace-m ... -3906.html

Stir until all the powdered granuals have disappeared, they dissolve quicker using warm water and tip the fliud into one of these: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dry-fer ... 5_274.html - this has increments of 10,15,20 & 25 mls, then on Tues & Thurs squeeze the bottle until the desired about of fliud required and pour into tank.

Once you have done your first batch of fertz, you will say to yourselve "Well that was easy" what the hell was I panicing about.

Have a read at the attached: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=12327&start=0

Regards
paul.


----------



## eternal optimist (26 Jul 2010)

paul, you're a legend! thanks for taking the time to write that out its much appreciated. i will buy the ingredients and bits this week and get on the EI path.


----------



## Swan900 (29 Jul 2010)

Hey there. I just started E.I this week and was just like you, wary of starting it. But now with the help of the guys here on UKAPS I've done fine. Good luck to you!


----------



## lil-lynx (11 Aug 2010)

amazing just convinced me to start  Thanks guys !


----------



## Mrmikey (12 Aug 2010)

I agree if it's as easy as you say it is I'm going to give it a try. If it saves a bit of cash it's got to be worth it


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Aug 2010)

Mrmikey said:
			
		

> I agree if it's as easy as you say it is I'm going to give it a try. If it saves a bit of cash it's got to be worth it




It is easy - think of it this way - lets make a cup of tea the old fashion way.

Ingredients - 

Loose tea - Not a tea bag and we will call this Kno3
Sugar - KHPo4
Powered milk - MgSo4
Water - 500 mls

1. Add 500 mls of warm water to a container and add the loose tea (KNO3) and give it a stir.
2. Add some sugar (KHpo4) and give it a stir.
3. Finally add some powered milk (Mgso4) and give it a stir.

Measure out desired amount and pour into tank on alternative days on a three day cycle.


Do the same for the trace mix - 200 mls of water and stir in the trace powder.

How easy is this now.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Mrmikey (12 Aug 2010)

Haha that's a good way of putting it, i can make a mean cup of tea so this shouldnt be hard at all! I'm going to do a bit of shopping and give it a wirl.      
Thanks for the 'pg' tips


----------

